
Wide abuse of IPv4 addresses bought on secondary market - samizdis
https://www.theregister.com/2020/07/21/ipv4_secondary_market_abuse_research/
======
samizdis
Paper: _A first look at the misuse and abuse of the IPv4 Transfer Market_

\- Vasileios Giotsas [with Ioana Livadariu and Petros Gigis]

[https://eprints.lancs.ac.uk/id/eprint/139789/1/VGiotsas_PAM2...](https://eprints.lancs.ac.uk/id/eprint/139789/1/VGiotsas_PAM2020_IPv4_Transfers_abuse.pdf)

